# Any NBA fans on here? list your favorite team



## Pparker88 (Aug 20, 2020)

for me, its Lakers all day.


----------



## Pparker88 (Aug 20, 2020)

Pparker88 said:


> for me, its Lakers all day.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2020)

Golden State in da'house!


----------



## Pparker88 (Aug 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Golden State in da'house!
> View attachment 4659996


Congrats on the 2nd pick. I’m curious to see what they do with it.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2020)

Pparker88 said:


> Congrats on the 2nd pick. I’m curious to see what they do with it.


me too....


----------



## injinji (Aug 22, 2020)

The Clips have two former Noles on the team, so. . . . .


----------



## Dontjudgeme (Aug 22, 2020)

Bean town!!!


----------



## Pparker88 (Aug 23, 2020)

It’s all LA for me. LeBron finally had his “Let me remind you” game of the series. And AD’s defense....spectacular.


----------



## myke (Aug 26, 2020)

I watched the raptors last year in the finals. Here in Canada most don’t really watch or care about basketball. Now with all the BLM bull shit I think ratings are at an all time low and dropping further.


----------



## injinji (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## UnknownTran (Nov 4, 2020)

Danny Green baby!


----------



## Pparker88 (Nov 4, 2020)

UnknownTran said:


> Danny Green baby!


That entire lakers squad was a joy to watch this season. I really appreciate how Danny Green plays defense.


----------

